# Is it rude to bring your knitting to a super bowl party?



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

It's not rude. I wouldn't watch the football game anyway


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

It's never rude to take knitting/crocheting anywhere especially a football game. I take my crocheting with me all the time. You can chat and knit at the same time.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Take your knitting!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Why are you going to the party? Doesn't sound like it is your thing?


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course, take your knitting !!!!!!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitting would certainly relieve the monotony. My knitting is Ike a security blanket for me. Rude? It's Super Bowl. Do you really think anyone would notice? They wouldn't notice if your hair was on fire!!


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

If I were the host/hostess of the party I'm afraid I would think it was rude. Why don't you just send regrets and stay home and knit. Let hubby go and cheer on his favorite team.


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


thats the only way I could get though the game, could you just send hubby??


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Why not call your hostess and ask if it's okay?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree: ask. My friends would worry if they saw me WITHOUT my knitting.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> Why are you going to the party? Doesn't sound like it is your thing?


I seriously thought about staying home but these are really, really good friends and we do go every year. I do like watching football and hockey but now I am so use to knitting while watching. Plus I bring my homemade pickles and everyone looks forward to that.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd take mine, I hate football, if I had to sit thru a game with no knitting I'd go nuts.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


Double ditto, if I could knit...I wouldn't go.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Lubbieisme said:


> If I were the host/hostess of the party I'm afraid I would think it was rude. Why don't you just send regrets and stay home and knit. Let hubby go and cheer on his favorite team.


that's what I was thinking. I was trying to imagine if someone brought something with them to my house and not participant 100% in the event, I would probably be hurt that they couldn't take the time to just visit and enjoy. of course, if they brought knitting with them, we would both be knitting and the rest of the party guests would wonder where we were. :sm09:


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

The men at the party will probably not even notice and the women may actually be interested, you could always bring it, just to show what you've been doing, and see how it goes. Just because you have it does not mean you have to knit, if you have it with you, you have the option.


----------



## esthermort (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm sorry but I think it's rude. I put it right up there with using cell phones to play games at a gathering. When someone is knitting or crocheting, people tend not to talk to them because they might be interrupting them. So, if people feel they can't talk to you, they'll probably wonder why you bothered to come.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Lubbieisme said:


> If I were the host/hostess of the party I'm afraid I would think it was rude. Why don't you just send regrets and stay home and knit. Let hubby go and cheer on his favorite team.


My views also. I think it is rude.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW! To ask other compulsive knitters like myself is not the way to go. Of course most will say 'bring your knitting'. 
Personally, I think it would be rude to bring your knitting. And the advice that you stay home and let your hubby go alone...aren't you a COUPLE? How would HE feel? I say bite the bullet (or the knitting needle) and be a gracious guest.
How about speaking to the other non-football interested wives and suggest something you could all do together...a game, a hike, etc.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Take your knitting. Luckily for me, my husband isn't a sports fan so no game on at our house. We were already in California when the Grey Cup (Canada's big football game) was on so missed all of that. I didn't know who was in it and I doubt that my husband did, too.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not excited about this super bowl game and if invited out, you bet my knitting would be going with me. Since I'm staying home the game will be on and I will shout once in a while, giggle at the commercials and knit my heart away! I do love football!!!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Yarn Happy said:


> The men at the party will probably not even notice and the women may actually be interested, you could always bring it, just to show what you've been doing, and see how it goes. Just because you have it does not mean you have to knit, if you have it with you, you have the option.


that's a really good idea..... who doesn't like to show off their work....


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

That's right- take it with you and feel the crowd out - if they are all close friends ask them if they mind if you knit while you watch the game - better if you have it with you then not


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Not rude at all! I take my knitting with me everywhere! I can knit and chat with my friends!


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, I never thought people would think this rude. As long as you can still talk and interact with everyone, why would it be rude? Maybe I've never attended a "real" Super Bowl party, because all the ones I've been to are a little socializing, a lot of food, and people sitting around the living room watching the game. Just because your hands are busy doesn't mean you can't fully participate in the social aspect. I say go with your gut...if you think the host/hostess would be offended then don't bring it. If they're not super uptight about it then bring it.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Since people will not be constantly "socializing" (by definition a Super bowl party involves watching T V) I would not consider it rude at all if someone brought knitting to our Super bowl party.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Our lys has a super bowl widows party every year with potluck meal.

The super bowl is usually the only football game my husband watches all year. 
It just depends on the group whether you bring your knitting.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I have knit through every Packer game this year. I would take my knitting bag with me, maybe play it by ear. I love football and knitting. It won't be wasting time if you are having a good time with your friends, even if you don't knit a stitch that Sunday. I have to put my knitting down to hi five my hubby every other play it seems, but with all the replays I never miss a great hail Mary, or a great sack.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Ellemck. Call your hostess and ask if she would mind.


----------



## Knittykatz (Aug 6, 2015)

ALWAYS take yr knitting. Better to have & not do it then need it & not have it. Judge the situation when you get there. I'm not a big football fan (but love SB commercials) but I love sitting with hubby & knitting. 
To those who think it's rude, that seems a bit harsh bc each situation is different. If it's a simple pattern you can chat during (works better if you are good friends & they know you knit) I never bring complex patterns that I have to keep looking at, whether at doc office or TV sports. If you are in a situation where you don't know them well it might make you seem standoffish. But I stand by my first 2 sentences! (I also like bringing a paperback or a kindle in emergency boredom buster situations lol. You may not need it but nice if you do!)


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Another thought, ask the hostess if she minds. Maybe the other wives could be called and told if they want to bring their knitting.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I couldn't survive a superbowl party w/out my knitting! But seriously, I would probably pass on the party anyway, but that's just me. Take your knitting and enjoy your friends!!


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

I would have my knitting bag in the car--just in case it feels like the right thing to do once you are at the party and get situated.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

With my own family I wait until they are into the game and find a quiet spot away from them (same room) and knit. 
At a friend's house I would leave my knitting at home and just suffer. Or stay home if I could get out of going.
You need to ask the hostess...not in a knitting forum unless you're looking for approval to knit.
You can come to my house and knit with me.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

If you dont like football, by all means bring your knitting. I love to watch football and baseball. .and you know what? Every interesting and many non interesting things are played and replayed and replayed on instant reply! To the point where sometime they miss the live stuff. 
So knit away. You could even glance up at the tv once in a while. Some superbowl commercials are really good.
I've been sitting and knittin and watching sports since United Airlines would run those gorgeous commercials about flying to Hawaii.. and if you remember back that far, you're older than I want to admit I am....:0)


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope not because I plan to do it. We've been invited to join friends at a local bar -- both the friends and the bar are used to seeing me with a project in hand since we watch games there regularly. Since almost all of them have been the beneficiary of at least one project (we live in Wichita - and Shocker scarves and hats are in high demand) - they always want to know what i'm working on. Plus I have gotten good at mult-tasking. I would not do it at any other kind of party tho!!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

My son always hosts a party for Super bowl - he invites family friends. He sets up a badminton net in the yard if the weather permits and the kids all play various indoor - or outdoor - games or color or play on their little computer devices; only a few of the kids are interested enough to watch the game. The die-hard foot ball fans park themselves around the TV - there is a coffee table with all kinds of food, etc. If the kids get restless I usually walk to the park with them - a couple of times a few of the wives have used that time to go shopping at the nearby Target. Everyone is notified of the halftime performance because (most of) the kids want to see it. In other words - the football fans watch the game and everyone else just has fun doing "whatever". IF you wanted to bring your knitting you would fit right in - this is not a party where people are expected to only watch football, but hopefully with enjoy the day with others that gather. 
Those of us who are not interested in the game do not sit around and talk in the TV room, but go elsewhere outside or in the house so the fans can see the game without detraction.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

@ gr8, I want to come to your party... shopping at target.. now that's a party...


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Add me to the list who think it would be rude. If this was a party without the words "super bowl" in it, would you be inclined to take your knitting with you? If you were throwing a party and went to all the trouble of preparing a menu, cooking the food, cleaning your house, inviting your friends, and everything else that goes into party-throwing and several of your guests decided to bring some of their hobbies along instead of socializing, how would you feel about it?

I am not a football fan at all, but a party is a social event. If you think it will be too boring for you, don't go. If you absolutely have to go, take you knitting with you, but leave it in the car until you get a better idea of whether it might be acceptable to bring it in.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I wouldn't take mine, and I would think my company wasn't good enough if anyone brought theirs, and be offended.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Amongst my family, friends and even co-workers, they expect that I will bring a project with me.  If these are good friends, don't they know you knit, especially during games? You can bring it with and leave in the car until you touch bases with the hostess.

side note: The first time I ever went to my boyfriend's parent's home, his mom greeted me with "Sit here, it has the best light for your knitting"... immediately letting me know that she fully expected me to have it with me. I have never felt more welcome at someone's home than I did with those words.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> @ gr8, I want to come to your party... shopping at target.. now that's a party...


you would be welcome - it's always a lot of fun - the football fans have the game and the rest have other fun stuff - he not stuffy about everyone watching the game but he does hope people get to enjoy themselves. One idea - you could take a small project in a big purse and if the party it's casual enough you could get it out and knit and if not then no harm no foul.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

gr8 said:


> My son always hosts a party for Super bowl - he invites family friends. He sets up a badminton net in the yard if the weather permits and the kids all play various indoor - or outdoor - games or color or play on their little computer devices; only a few of the kids are interested enough to watch the game. The die-hard foot ball fans park themselves around the TV - there is a coffee table with all kinds of food, etc. If the kids get restless I usually walk to the park with them - a couple of times a few of the wives have used that time to go shopping at the nearby Target. Everyone is notified of the halftime performance because (most of) the kids want to see it. In other words - the football fans watch the game and everyone else just has fun doing "whatever". IF you wanted to bring your knitting you would fit right in - this is not a party where people are expected to only watch football, but hopefully with enjoy the day with others that gather.
> Those of us who are not interested in the game do not sit around and talk in the TV room, but go elsewhere outside or in the house so the fans can see the game without detraction.


I want to go to this party too! It seems casual enough were the theme is to just enjoy yourself, even if football isn't your thing. It's not my thing and around here I have to hang my head in shame because the Pats are in the superbowl! Or is it Super Bowl? I don't even know how to spell it. :sm23:


----------



## borzoigirl (Feb 1, 2017)

At any Super Bowl party there are always guests who cluster around the tv, focused on the game, and guests who care much less about the game who may hang out in the kitchen or in the living room that doesn't have a tv. I don't see why you couldn't be one of the latter group, WITH your knitting. And I say this as someone who loves football more than knitting.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I only watch the half time show. Baseball is my game and I knit while watching. Lol


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> I'd take mine, I hate football, if I had to sit thru a game with no knitting I'd go nuts.


Me too.

My hubby already told our friends that I don't care for football and might not come. To be with friends, socialize, etc. instead of sitting home alone, I'll go with my knitting!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

There are some places that I would deem unacceptable to take your knitting, a Super Bowl party should be fine to do your knitting.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


Yes it is very rude. Can't believe you would admit that you prefer your knitting over your friends. With this attitude I would stay home, hubby go on his own and have a good time with his friends and not have your attitude on his mind.

MHO


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


Said absolutely wonderfully :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I've learned that I need to put down my knitting and spend quality time with my husband - it's important to him.
I love watching football and I love to knit while doing so, but I'm usually watching at home.
In most social situations I feel it's rude to knit, but I'm with some of those who suggested you take your knitting with you and play it by ear. If the women are watching the game, they probably won't care if you're sitting there knitting.
I really think we get addicted to our knitting and feel we can't be content without it.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

If you take mindless knitting, you can knit and socialize. What's the difference if your hands hold yarn or potato chips?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it's rude and disrespectful. No matter how bored she may be, She was invited to the party, not a knitting group that happens to have the super bowl playing. The host/hostess probably would be offended, but be gracious enough to not make a fuss. 

Each to there own I guess, but if some one did this to me, I would not be inviting them next year.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I truly doubt that anyone interested in the football game will even notice! I surely would--can't imagine sitting there for hours and not knitting!!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

PaKnitter said:


> With my own family I wait until they are into the game and find a quiet spot away from them (same room) and knit.
> At a friend's house I would leave my knitting at home and just suffer. Or stay home if I could get out of going.
> You need to ask the hostess...not in a knitting forum unless you're looking for approval to knit.
> You can come to my house and knit with me.


I would love to have someone to knit with. I don't have anyone in my circle that knits.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

kponsw said:


> Add me to the list who think it would be rude. If this was a party without the words "super bowl" in it, would you be inclined to take your knitting with you? If you were throwing a party and went to all the trouble of preparing a menu, cooking the food, cleaning your house, inviting your friends, and everything else that goes into party-throwing and several of your guests decided to bring some of their hobbies along instead of socializing, how would you feel about it?
> 
> I am not a football fan at all, but a party is a social event. If you think it will be too boring for you, don't go. If you absolutely have to go, take you knitting with you, but leave it in the car until you get a better idea of whether it might be acceptable to bring it in.


a straight party, no I wouldn't bring my knitting, but a super bowl party is mostly sitting watching t.v. and I will probably have to sit on my hands as when I watch t.v., I knit. I am going to feel like 'I am wasting time, just watching tv', without knitting. so non-productive... :sm17:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> a straight party, no I wouldn't bring my knitting, but a super bowl party is mostly sitting watching t.v. and I will probably have to sit on my hands as when I watch t.v., I knit. I am going to feel like 'I am wasting time, just watching tv', without knitting. so non-productive... :sm17:


I really think it's fine in this situation. Likely, people will be chatting, cheering, wondering in and out for drinks and food, that kind of thing. Who is going to pay attention if you happen to be knitting. If you sat in the corner, facing the wall and not talking to anyone, then it would be a different thing.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would not take my knitting to any friends home as I feel it would be insulting my friend. 
You said you have gone other years, well, what did you do when you went on those occasions??


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


 I totally agree, one day without knitting will not kill you & it shows respect to your host/friends! Not to be rude but be a grown up...


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I would have it in the car. I'd have to feel out the ladies to see how they felt about me running out to get it


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think I would take my knitting to a Super Bowl party. I love interacting with friends and like to give them my undivided attention. Life is too short to cut my time with really good friends.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I seriously thought about staying home but these are really, really good friends and we do go every year. I do like watching football and hockey but now I am so use to knitting while watching. Plus I bring my homemade pickles and everyone looks forward to that.


If they are such good friends I'm sure they will not be offended.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't think it would be rude at all. You can still visit and talk while knitting. I even see people knitting in church. If you feel awkward knitting while you are at the party you can just put it away.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I wouldn't put knitting before my friend's company. She would probably wonder what's more important to you. What is more important to you?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not rude at all! Several years ago we had company over for the SB. They had no problems with me knitting. Thought it was great the way I could watch tv, talk and knit all at the same time.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I took knitting with me to the last Super Bowl party we attended and no one minded at all. You can still socialize while knitting, so no one should have a problem with it, including your DH.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Not rude at all! Several years ago we had company over for the SB. They had no problems with me knitting. Thought it was great the way I could watch tv, talk and knit all at the same time.


Big difference, it was your home. To me this is as rude as the guests I had for Thanksgiving dinner showing up with their new puppy. My dogs had to be put in "time out" because their puppy was more important, and my dogs are territorial.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Big difference, it was your home. To me this is as rude as the guests I had for Thanksgiving dinner showing up with their new puppy. My dogs had to be put in "time out" because their puppy was more important, and my dogs are territorial.


Okay, I've re thought this. The puppy showing up was rude, they should have called and cleared it with you. Maybe the OP should give a quick call to the hostess and feel out the situation to see if knitting is appropriate.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Big difference, it was your home. To me this is as rude as the guests I had for Thanksgiving dinner showing up with their new puppy. My dogs had to be put in "time out" because their puppy was more important, and my dogs are territorial.


This is worse! They should have called to clear it with you before bringing a dog along. :sm06:


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> Big difference, it was your home. To me this is as rude as the guests I had for Thanksgiving dinner showing up with their new puppy. My dogs had to be put in "time out" because their puppy was more important, and my dogs are territorial.


oh my, we have family that comes in for the holidays with their small dogs and they always ask if they can bring them to our house. I can't believe someone would just 'show up' with their puppy and not clear it with you first. especially a puppy, when you have other dogs around and a puppy could cause so much damage just investigating the 'new surroundings.'


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Elin said:


> I wouldn't put knitting before my friend's company. She would probably wonder what's more important to you. What is more important to you?


friends are important and we do see these friends alot, I will just have a hard time 'justing sitting there' and not doing anything productive. if this was more an interactive event, I wouldn't even consider bringing my knitting.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

bundyanne07 said:


> I would not take my knitting to any friends home as I feel it would be insulting my friend.
> You said you have gone other years, well, what did you do when you went on those occasions??


just sat there. not much to do but watch t.v. hard to have a conversation with the tv so loud in a fairly small room.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't care for football myself, yet my hubby likes it. When we are invited to a football party as much as I would like to bring my knitting I leave it at home. The hostess really tries to please. I think I would offend them by taking out my knitting. The same thing if someone would sit there with their phone or working on a crossword puzzle. Not Very Polite...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Why can't you enjoy there leave knitting home can't you afford one two evenings a year sit with friends without knitting . I just remember summer of the wine .


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It is NOT rude for an informal party like a Super Bowl party. There are very few places that I think it is rude to carry handwork if you can participate in the party and knit, why not? MN


----------



## Gloria Diaz (Jan 31, 2017)

I see no problem. I plan to be crocheting during the game myself!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd say take it. If you end up chatting, etc. and you bring it home untouched? Oh well.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I would consider it rude, yes.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

What about in a meeting or in church? Does anyone think it is okay to knit there?


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

As much as I love knitting, when my husband and I go anywhere, I enjoy his company and or the company of those we're socializing with. I have to agree, it is rude to the host/hostess


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Why are you going to the party? Doesn't sound like it is your thing?


My thoughts exactly...

If it's just to accompany the hubby, well... I guess knitting is much politer than bringing a book or asking to change the channel...


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone asked how about knitting in a meeting or church. 
Perhaps it's just me, but I feel like it's rude in either situation. Some things just deserve your attention. There are times when we go away that I'll take my knitting, but if the knitting is more important, then why even bother going to an event or socializing, or even spending quality time with ones husband. Just my opinion ????


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Lubbieisme said:


> If I were the host/hostess of the party I'm afraid I would think it was rude. Why don't you just send regrets and stay home and knit. Let hubby go and cheer on his favorite team.


that is very subjective, how do you know her hostess wouldn't bring out her knitting and be thrilled to have someone to talk to... knitting does not occupy all your brain...you can keep your friends company, enjoy the party atmosphere and still knit.. I take my knitting everywhere and I have never felt as though people thought it was rude....I can't even imagine what would make it rude?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> What about in a meeting or in church? Does anyone think it is okay to knit there?


 church is different, for me. I would feel that this hour needed my undivided attention, but I will not make those judgements for others. As for a meeting? what kind? where? most meetings I have been to, I have knitted all the way thru, unless it was at work.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Lubbieisme said:


> If I were the host/hostess of the party I'm afraid I would think it was rude. Why don't you just send regrets and stay home and knit. Let hubby go and cheer on his favorite team.


I agree. Besides the fact that most super bowl parties are more about socializing, eating and drinking and less about actually sitting and watching the game unless your team is playing.


----------



## PiaDaisy Mae (Nov 2, 2016)

I ALWAYS bring knitting or crochet when friends are having to watch football. No one ever has said anything negative. When it's at my house, I'm busy putting food out, but when I sit down, I pick up my project. Has to be an easy project, without counting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't see any problem while the game is on after all isn't the purpose to watch and not chat?- before and after would be different and depend on the people who are there.


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree with you -


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

NO!


----------



## SAM Q (Jan 8, 2017)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


I don't think it's rude or disrespectful. If you are more relaxed chatting while you knit I think the others would prefer to have you that way than antsy or impatient.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


Because of the time difference here in the UK we record the game. Monday morning we do childcare duty for our sports mad 9 year old grandson and we insist on an embargo for the tv whilst sorting him out for school. (There is also the probability that he already knows the result, so he then has trouble being quiet about it!) No radio on in the car between houses, we get back home by 8.45am, make a cup of tea and then watch it - just hubby and me - with no other interruptions. I couldn't stand the thought of watching it at a party, this way we can watch in peace and if I feel so inclined I can crochet (or not) as the case may be.

Sue (who supports the Packers and was gutted how badly they played against the Falcons when they had been outstanding the week before against the Cowboys.)


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I would just to be on the safe side an see if it's ok to bring your knitting.. I've seen people do it in church too, now that is rude!!


----------



## gandldero (Oct 31, 2016)

If they are really good friends, they will stay really good friends no matter what. They should already know you knit and if bringing it along and doing it changes anything, maybe there is a problem. I find it very hard to sit through any TV anytime without knitting in my hands. Have a great time!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

crispie said:


> I agree: ask. My friends would worry if they saw me WITHOUT my knitting.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends on the situation...who invited you, who else will be there, how well do you know them or they you, etc. Only you can decide.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Unless it's a normal occurrence at these parties that the non-football fans in the group go to another room and socialize, bring the knitting. Bring a project that's "mindless" so that you can socialize during the commercials.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I take my knitting almost everywhere. I usually have a project that is easy to work on so that I can still be part of the conversation.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Not rude to me. I'd be happy to have a guest bring their knitting....then we could talk knitting! Not a football fan! I am a baseball fan tho, and knit through them all!


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Rude to not watch huge men fall all over each other for hours on a lovely Sunday ? 
Yes , just stay at home with your own ,' snacks ,stay sober and enjoy your lovely Sunday ' . 
I live in N England and have to mute the TV when the BORING Patriots coach comes on to drone away about his great team . He sounds like he's at a wake .
K1 p1 all day if you like


----------



## sherisails (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm afraid I agree that if I were the hostess, I would think it rude. Super Bowl parties are as much about socializing as they are about football (at least for most of us wives they are). I'm going to one and don't care a flip about either team, but love the people who invited us. I won't be taking my knitting.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


NOOOOOOOO


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

I was invited to a superbowl party at my friend's house several years ago.They are avid football fans, and know I'm not. I brought my knitting, and my friends were so busy rooting for their team, they weren't concerned at all with my knitting. I also knew they wouldnt mind at all.However, if you're in doubt,ellenick had a good suggestion, just ask them if it's okay to bring your knitting. The only thing i like about football superbowl, is the food, and the wonderful recipes. Arlene


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Take your knitting and cheer for the Pats!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't use metal needles as they can click rather loudly, but other then that, why not. Take something simple, where you don't have to count or concentrate, so you can socialise with the others, but also enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Va knitter (Jan 22, 2013)

I was invited to a Super Bowl Party by a coworker who knows I dislike football; I went to keep the peace. I brought two six packs of a good beer and quality snacks so I was popular with the host. I brought a simple hat on circular needles in a light color yarn to work on. Several people were curious about the circular needles. As I was I was leaving the hostess said I guess I can't make you a football fan.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally! An analogy I can refer to! Think up other hobbies than knitting, would you bring one of those. Would you bring something that distracted others from the game? Rude, rude to the core. I happen to be a football freak and don't know when I would knit!! When everyone jumps up and yells, do you ask what happened? What a nuisance! I, also, knit, crochet, make rugs, etc., but they are not glued to my hip!! Watch the game. You might like it. Just another opinion, folks.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

By all means, bring your knitting! Friends will understand. And if they don't understand....well that's your answer!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

If they will all be watching a game on TV, I don't see why bringing your knitting is rude... I'd bring mine too...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I would not!!!! It indicates you are bored with everything and everyone. Does anyone else bring a hobby to your parties? How would you feel?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Finally! An analogy I can refer to! Think up other hobbies than knitting, would you bring one of those. Would you bring something that distracted others from the game? Rude, rude to the core. I happen to be a football freak and don't know when I would knit!! When everyone jumps up and yells, do you ask what happened? What a nuisance! I, also, knit, crochet, make rugs, etc., but they are not glued to my hip!! Watch the game. You might like it. Just another opinion, folks.


I take my knitting to our football and knit through the game. I watch the game and know what is happening- knitting doesn't stop that at all. If I want to jump up I can and do. It hinders me in no way at all from following the game. There will be sure to be some glued to their phones- and that is much more unsociable than knitting. Some people ask about my knitting, but most are watching the football not me.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I look at knitting around others like so...If your looking at your phone/tablet I'm going to be knitting!
Hope you enjoy your party however you like.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry but, I don't think bringing your knitting is appropriate. You should be gracious to the host. Relationships are more important then knitting. Believe me, it pains me to write this.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Webs has a knitting party on Superbowl Sunday. I hate football. I would stay home and knit. Watch a dvd of Downton Abbey. Eat popcorn. And chocolate.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

reeennneee said:


> It's not rude. I wouldn't watch the football game anyway


same for me.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I will bring it with me and I will start knitting at the appropriate time .


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would take mine. I like football but I would go nuts if I am watching TV and not knitting. You can take it with you just in case the opportunity cones up to knit. I have taken my knitting with me to family gathering but ended up busy with grandkids and all to pick it up. But it was there for me to pick up if wanted to.


----------



## suspotter (Dec 19, 2016)

Absolutely not!!! I bring my knitting all the time...and everyone always asks what I'm making!!! I always bring something that is mindless....(meaning I don't have to think too hard about the pattern like a wash cloth) LOL
When I make the wash cloths I usually leave my finished one with the host and they love it!!

I even went on a trip to Tanzania and was staying with friends there and taught their mother in law how to knit the wash cloth and then left her with all my materials that I brought!! Spread the joy and never be embarrassed about bringing your knitting!!!


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Super Bowl is once a year. It might just amaze and thrill your hubby if you went without your knitting and socialized minus something in your hands. It certainly would show respect for his wishes, as you said he rolls his eyes when you talk about taking your knitting with you. Sacrifice your comfort level this time for his sake.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Super Bowl is once a year. It might just amaze and thrill your hubby if you went without your knitting and socialized minus something in your hands. It certainly would show respect for his wishes, as you said he rolls his eyes when you talk about taking your knitting with you. Sacrifice your comfort level this time for his sake.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Super Bowl is once a year. It might just amaze and thrill your hubby if you went without your knitting and socialized minus something in your hands. It certainly would show respect for his wishes, as you said he rolls his eyes when you talk about taking your knitting with you. Sacrifice your comfort level this time for his sake.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I would take mine with me. As long as you are still being social and joining the conversations while knitting, I see nothing wrong with taking it.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I love knitting and it occupies a lot of time since I'm retired. I take it a lot of places but I'd have to say it might be offensive.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

The one and only Super Bowl party I went to was a horrible experience. 
The men and a few women sat theater like in front of a big tv. 
No talking. Just lots of drunks refilled by the hostess. 
I ended up in another room with women from Canada. Condo owners and visitors. I did not know them, nor did they know me. 
They talked non stop about stupid Americans- from our food to politics. I figured I would be safer to let my eyes glaze over and be quiet. 
And dream about being home knitting my next scarf for charity!
I had to puzzle and wonder why
Anyone would rent or buy a condo in FL if they disliked the US so much. 
So I have learned to stay within my lovely circle of friends and never go to events I know nothing about


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

ask your hostess and then ask yourself what if you were hosting something


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

You could put your knitting down for the last five minutes of the game. I only pay attention to the last five minutes.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd take it,and socialize until the game started and then take your knitting out. (Kill two birds with "whatever"


----------



## bikrwench (Jan 21, 2017)

I would say take a project that you would be able to interact with other people while doing. You also may have a great time and not want to knit. There have been a few parties I have gone to that I didn't take anything and there was someone knitting or crocheting and I always think darn i should've brought my own.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is what I would do.


Ellemck said:


> Why not call your hostess and ask if it's okay?


----------



## katiesaz (Oct 12, 2016)

I have brought my knitting to an actual football game as well as to parties. I get teased but I don't care. Enjoy.


----------



## lemltd (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't think it is rude at all. It's not like it's a sit down dinner and doing something else that takes more focused efforts (bridge, dominos, whatever) afterwards. It's watching tv and if you always knit while watching tv and your host knows it, she shouldn't be surprised. Tell them you have to keep your hands busy so you don't eat all the snacks!!!


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Take your knitting, you can still chat, interact, watch the game and enjoy your friends. You won't munch on so many goodies if your fingers are busy knitting, too much drip will mess up your knitting. Bring a small item to knit. ENJOY yourself and your friends.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I love to knit but when invited to any event if it not about knitting I leave the knitting home In my humble opinion it is bad manners. If I threw a party and someone was knitting through I would think they should have stayed at home and knit


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it would be grossly rude! If you don't want to enjoy the socializing, and most super bowl parties are about eating, drinking, laughing, critiquing the commercials, then don't go!


----------



## gdooley1124 (Sep 10, 2016)

Personally, i wouldn't care that someone brought their knitting or crochet, because it would be something we had in common. That being said, I would NOT take my knitting or crochet to a social function unless my hostess or someone else shared the interest. (I also don't sit glued to my cell phone at gatherings). Take it, if you must, but leave it in the car. If you're questioning the appropriateness, there must be a doubt in your mind.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


Take it along! I take my knitting to the baseball game, to alleviate the boring parts (between innings, etc). My daughter thinks it's sacrilege, but I don't care. Besides, it's a great conversation starter.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Take it with you, you never know, you may have the opportunity to bring it out. I take knitting everywhere, heck I've even knitted while husband is browsing Home Depot or Lowes.????


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

It depends on who invited you. If they're friends, they will understand that you prefer to knit. If they are acquaintances, take your knitting just in case, but don't get it out until you see the lay of the land. I take mine everywhere, just in case, but sometimes find the environment too chaotic to try to knit.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

If these are good close friends that know how much you love to knit, I see nothing wrong with it as long as you can still be chatty and sociable.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Aunt Sue said:


> I seriously thought about staying home but these are really, really good friends and we do go every year. I do like watching football and hockey but now I am so use to knitting while watching. Plus I bring my homemade pickles and everyone looks forward to that.


Do any of the wives, girlfriends, knit or crochet also; find out and see if they would like to bring their projects.
IMO I think texting or game playing on their phones is worse; you know there would be people doing that!

I would bring it.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Ehy would your knitting bother anyone? Go, bring your pickles and relax -with your knitting!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I wouldn't force my guests to "be like me". I don't think the clicking of the needles will be noticed by the other guests.


----------



## ericmolly (Sep 20, 2016)

I find it rude when a certain friend pulls out her knitting at a gathering. To me it says.....you are all too boring and I need something to do!! My husband especially finds it offensive! Don't go or don't knit!!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a host for the Superbowl party and I will be knitting as well. So no, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I am sorry, but I too think it would be rude, This is only one day out of the entire year. You were asked to go and be social, I think you you should decide what is more important to you, friends or knitting. IMHO


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think it is rude especially because you are among friends basically watching TV. My craft group attends a wide variety of events, baseball games, basketball games, football games,concerts in the park, restaurants, breweries, events at people's homes and everyone brings their knitting, crocheting or needlework. You can still be very sociable while knitting . I am sometimes too chatty and make mistakes....LOL... especially when beer or wine is involved. I sure you were not intending to isolate yourself and ignore everyone. Jeez knitting doesn't have to be a solitary craft. It is a Super Bowl party not a black tie affair.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

56+ years ago, we girls used to knit in high school chemistry class. Our 'explanation' to the teacher was that we were all 'A' students who could knit, listen and absorb everything he said. We knit him a sweater as our thank you to continue. The knitting was the only thing that kept us awake. He was really boring.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

I would ask if they would rather I fell asleep during the match, or prefer me to be awake and chatting through the game and being sociable! I'm sure you would only take something simple which meant you could talk and knit at the same time.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Obviously this is a controversial subject but since you asked ---I think it would be very rude to take along your knitting. in my mind, it certainly sends a signal that you prefer your knitting to the event at hand. Surely even avid knitters and crocheters can abstain for a few hours of socializing, eating , and friendship. I absolutely hate sports of any type, but I think one needs to put your own feelings aside for a few hours and please your mate and the hosts. If the tables were turned and you had him at a "girls" event and he attended but sat there playing solitaire would you be OK with it?


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

I say take it
Hope you are taking something that is not hard to word on. 
Especially if your team is winning!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Take your knitting!! I would!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


I agree.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

To me, it's rude. I hate to miss a day of knitting as well, but you are invited to not only watch the game but to socialize with your friends. If you prefer to knit over socializing, then you should opt to stay home.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

It's not rude - take that knitting bag with you and enjoy!!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

I am taking my knitting to a Super Party.


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope not. I plan on bringing my current project to the gathering we will attend on Sunday. I'm not a huge football fan, but I do enjoy the fun of being with friends while THEY enjoy the game.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish it was Green Bay playing????????????


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

No it's not rude unless it's a formal dinner petty. I take my knitting most places including meetings.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah, so do I!


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Not that you need one more opinion . . .  I think the only measure of rudeness would be whether you abandon interactions with others to knit. If you take something that you can work on while still visiting with everyone and contributing to the overall fun of the party, go for it. If you have to concentrate on your pattern or counting stitches, leave it at home. That's just the way I would take it if someone came to my party with knitting. In fact, a friend of mine DID arrive at a party a couple weeks ago with a sock she was knitting on. No pattern. No counters. She just knit while we were talking. She fully participated in the conversation and was a welcome guest.


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

I would bring my knitting as long as it's relatively mindless and you can still engage with people there. Funny story....DH has always said it was rude of me to bring my knitting to continuing ed courses ( 6 hours of listening). I told him that knitting keeps me focused and , more importantly, awake! After having this discussion several times, DH was in a meeting at work with a female vice president of his company who was, wait for it, KNITTING! After the meeting he told her that his wife is also a knitter and that we have the continuing disagreement as to whether it is rude or not. Her response? It keeps her focused on what's going on! Hee hee.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

As long as you can still take part in the social part of the party, conversations, etc. while you knit and watch the game, I don't see a problem. I would take an easy project. I always knit while watching football, I can watch a play, then knit while they get ready for the next down. Heavens, when there is a challenge, I feel like I can get an entire sleeve done LOL. Can't knit during hockey since there is too much activity.


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm sorry for those that think knitting while in a group is rude. If it were a formal gathering that's different but as long as you can participate & still knit I'd take my knitting. If they are really good friends they'd probably wonder if you didn't bring


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

NO it's not rude....they choose to watch the super bowl, you choose to knit. You came to see THEM not the TV. :sm02:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would think it would depend on the hosts. Are any other women going? Are they knitters? Do the women go into another room, or all watch the game? You know your friends better than any of us to answer, but my feeling is, when you have to ask you already know the answer.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

scrapbookbabs said:


> I wish it was Green Bay playing????????????


Ditto


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

If it were me and it has been, I take it with me and say something to the effect that I like to keep my hands busy but I can talk and watch the game at the same time. If the vibe you get from the group at that point feels negative, you can leave it in the bag. If not feel free to have a go. Make it a simple project so you can interact and be certain to do so.


----------



## Moongal (Jul 24, 2015)

Depends how well you know the people......family & really close friends are one thing because
they probably know you and your habits very well. Taking knitting to other friends and 
associates would be very rude and cast a social stigma not only on you but also on your
husband. This SUPERBOWL DAY happens ONLY 1 DAY A YEAR!!!!!!! I love both
knitting and football, but friends are important in life.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I would find it rude. We are hosting a Super Bowl Party. I wouldn't want anyone to just sit there and knit. Parties are for socializing and talking with people and having fun. I knit every single day too, but I wouldn't bring my knitting to a party no matter what kind of party! Please...you can't leave it alone for ONE DAY, for a few hours? Good grief!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Go!
It's football, not Church!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't even go. I consider all sports a waste of my time. Adults earning millions of dollars for playing children games, ridiculous. I'll never understand s why other adults care. Now, my husband watches all the time in his room and I sit in my craft room and watch great old movies, i.e. TCM, and knit and cross stitch. We see each other when I cook dinner and then eat in our rooms because he continues to watch during meals which I refuse to do. We're very happy with this arrangement


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm bringing mine!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

The OP has already stated that the hostess * doesn't *knit or crochet. To me that's my answer, and the answer is no, either leave it home, or remain at home. If you can't enjoy socializing for a few hours without your knitting then IMO you have bigger issues to deal with.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> Me too.
> 
> My hubby already told our friends that I don't care for football and might not come. To be with friends, socialize, etc. instead of sitting home alone, I'll go with my knitting!


You'd rather knit than socialize with friends? Weird...you sound very unfriendly


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

To me, no problem since they are friends.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

me again: I have a saying (or heard it somewhere)--"it's better to have knitting with you and not need it, then to need it and not have it"!! Also, close friends--they already know you enjoy knitting and understand fully!! Make something for charity--a beanie or whatever pattern you know by heart and there won't be any questions! Don't leave home without your knitting. You go girl!!!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Metrogal said:


> You'd rather knit than socialize with friends? Weird...you sound very unfriendly


That wasn't a very nice comment. Many of us are extreme introverts.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I love football but if I don't have some kind of handwork to do I get too engrossed in the game and yell and cuss and stuff like that. Take the knitting.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


Agree! I've done it and people are always impressed that I can knit and talk at the same time????


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with bringing your knitting.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

esthermort said:


> I'm sorry but I think it's rude. I put it right up there with using cell phones to play games at a gathering. When someone is knitting or crocheting, people tend not to talk to them because they might be interrupting them. So, if people feel they can't talk to you, they'll probably wonder why you bothered to come.


Cell phones ...playing games and knitting! omg talk about the odd couple....I look at knitting as accomplishing a task, while playing games ..just plain playing...........night & day. just my opinion


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

We are having people over (family) on Sunday for the game and they would think that I was not well if I WASN'T knitting ! Not everyone enjoys watching football and I suspect that my son's partner will bring her iPad and be plugged in watching Netflix during the game. Depending on the project you take with you, you can still watch the game, chat, etc. I don't see a problem. Have a great Sunday ! ????


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

yooperdooper said:


> I have knit through every Packer game this year. I would take my knitting bag with me, maybe play it by ear. I love football and knitting. It won't be wasting time if you are having a good time with your friends, even if you don't knit a stitch that Sunday. I have to put my knitting down to hi five my hubby every other play it seems, but with all the replays I never miss a great hail Mary, or a great sack.


High fiving your hubby-- that is adorable!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Are you kidding me? Take your knitting. You can visit and knit at the same time. I personally don't like sports so there is no way I would go without my knitting.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Of course, take it! I've done it many times!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Take it along just in case, get a feel for the group of people. I know I would not be joining the group watching the game, sitting at the kitchen table having coffee and talking is more my style then again I would be telling my husband to go alone I'm not one for watching TV during the day unless I am in front of my sewing machine. Are these people close friends, and do any of them knit or will everyone be sitting in one room commenting and yelling at the idiot box.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Suggest take knitting along, leave in the car, see what other wives/guests are up to, enjoy their company, and if all else fails, go to car, get knitting and have at it !


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

It does not follow logically that knitting precludes socializing with friends. Look at how many knitting groups there are in every size city around this nation where the knitters sit and socialize!



cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


----------



## maryfrommanteo (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm a knitter. When I was younger (MUCH younger) I would knit in classes. I never went to Breathalyzer school without my knitting. Ditto BLET classes. Even some Officer Survival classes. I paid attention to the class, and I always passed, so my knitting wasn't a detriment at all. Watching TV? Knit. I don't smoke--haven't since 1984, so my hands are kept busy with one thing while my brain is still with what's going on. Get real, people. You don't have to sit and twiddle your thumbs. Put them to use. Knit. Crochet. Tat.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

NO!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


I haven't read all the replies but I am sure I am in the minority. While husbands are watching the game, ladies will be socializing, anyway. Yes....it is rude. It tells your friends that knitting comes before them. if your husband is rolling his eyes, give him the gift of your time for this one event.


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

Love what you said!


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

Right on Sista ! :sm24:


----------



## Grandma Lee (May 11, 2016)

I was criticized a few years ago for knitting when people were smoking, drinking like fish and that was acceptable. Now a lot of people text and use cell phones and that's acceptable. I always take a simple project with me and judge accordingly... am always part of the conversation, helping in the kitchen, whatever. My husband does not mind at all.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

kponsw said:


> Add me to the list who think it would be rude. If this was a party without the words "super bowl" in it, would you be inclined to take your knitting with you? If you were throwing a party and went to all the trouble of preparing a menu, cooking the food, cleaning your house, inviting your friends, and everything else that goes into party-throwing and several of your guests decided to bring some of their hobbies along instead of socializing, how would you feel about it?
> 
> I am not a football fan at all, but a party is a social event. If you think it will be too boring for you, don't go. If you absolutely have to go, take you knitting with you, but leave it in the car until you get a better idea of whether it might be acceptable to bring it in.


Why are you having the party, then? Is it so that your friends will have fun or so that you can show off all the trouble you went to to create the event? When I have a party I go to all that trouble, too. If someone sat in the corner with his or her back to the room I would try to find out why. If someone brought his or her knitting and was laughing and chatting and knitting, I would think my party was a success.


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


I agree but maybe using the term "inappropriate" would be my choice. I've hosted many get togethers and there have been times that someone is doing something that is just strictly for themselves (using my computer or laptop for checking their emails, looking at their bank accounts, googling, etc. and I would include knitting in this category) which then just draws attention away from the get together. It leads to people asking what your doing, how your doing it etc. This is just not the time and place IMO. As far as the Super Bowl goes (which we all know, is a really really big event for some) you're there to enjoy the game, your friends, food, etc. I love to knit as much as anyone, believe me, but.....leave your knitting home and enjoy the event, or if you won't enjoy, then do stay home.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Was it Mark Twain who stopped and walked out of a show he was performing because he noticed a woman knitting?
Let me add this to a subject that has lit the site up!
My Hubby loves "Krackokee" (my tag for his Karaoke) and I don't. I take my knitting and preserver! Once a new person came to sit at our table and I was introduced as BP the Knitter. Then she added that when she met me and I pulled out my Knitting she thought I was bored with our conversation then after she got to know me she realized that was just my Thing. So now I ask people I don't know if it will offend them if I knit. Never had anyone say yes (If I did I would tell them 'too [email protected] bad'!). My "friend's" know I knit and crochet and are not offended when I bring it along. Some even have me a special place so I can have a good light to work by. Those are my Special Friends!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I kind of look at it the same way as phones. If you are with someone having dinner, spend time with that person and not on your phone. You are there to socialize with other people, not knit. If you do not want to do that, stay home.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's knit or not go. I have no interest in pro football. Do follow the Mizzou Tigers. I do knit something mindless so that I can participate in conversations, eat and watch the commercials.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's knit or not go. I have no interest in pro football. Do follow the Mizzou Tigers. I do knit something mindless so that I can participate in conversations, eat and watch the commercials.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

No, it is not rude...it is supercalifragilisticexpialidotous, if anyone asks!! HUGS...GG


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm with "books" - watching football is a huge waste of time and if I couldn't take my knitting, I wouldn't go. If someone is offended, what about MY being offended at the hooting and stomping? Seems like it's a wash - you go because you care about the people, and if they care about you, they'll want you to enjoy the party. Knit on!


----------



## BettyB51 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would not think it rude. You can still interact with the other guests.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes. This only one day a year. But how many other "one day a year" are there? I have been taking my knitting many places for decades. DH doesn't even notice. I know when it's appropriate or not. Friends watching TV or a pool party (I am sensitive to sun and don't swim) -- generally ok. A party with lots of people, mingling, chatting, balancing drinks and appetizers -- no knitting.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

lululuck said:


> That's right- take it with you and feel the crowd out - if they are all close friends ask them if they mind if you knit while you watch the game - better if you have it with you then not


I bring mine also. I don't whip it out immediately as there is much conversation. Most of the men group together so we women are half watching and half talking. I bring something simple to do and even bring extra needles to teach if someone wants to try. We are a laid back group of 20 or so and just enjoy each other's company. I learned how to broomstick lace at a super bowl party.


----------



## Susan Cohen (Mar 17, 2013)

Pull a stomach ache that day and stay home and knit! Why torture yourself sitting there bored and not being able to knit? My two sons invited me to come over for Super Bowl and I said NO, I'll send Dad!! I asked my sons if they would come and watch me play Mah Jongg and they said NO so there you go!!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Not at all. it's not like you are interfering in any way with anyone's enjoyment of the game. I used to take my knitting when my husband played hockey, I was only tagging along to use the pool in the hotel,when he played away. Knitting and a crossword book can make any game tolerable.


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

No it's not rude I would bring it with me you can still socialize and knit.
I never leave home without my knitting heaven forbid I breakdown no one would want to put up with my mouth.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> Why not call your hostess and ask if it's okay?


I agree with this. I am bringing my knitting but I know that my hostess also will be knitting so it is a non-issue for me.


----------



## Belle1948 (Jan 30, 2017)

I take my knitting everywhere.


----------



## Belle1948 (Jan 30, 2017)

I take my knitting everywhere.


----------



## whit848 (Jun 16, 2014)

If the host and hostess know you, they already know you are a rabid knitter! Take it along with you and show them that you can talk/rah rah/boo hiss and knit at the same time.
Sue in IL


----------



## WHINNYPETE (Jan 15, 2017)

These are really, really good FRIENDS, right? Then why on earth would they mind? If they came to your knitting party would you think them rude for bringing something they like to do? As long as you can still converse and interact, and they can munch your pickles, absolutely take your knitting! They're all doing what they like and should be glad you are too. I've never been to a Super Bowl party at which one or more people weren't doing something else at the same time. It's a casual get together. My sister-in-law clips coupons, I crochet, and we both enjoy watching the game watchers make monkeys of themselves! The most I've ever heard from my friends is "Hey Winne, whatcha making now? Wow, that's nice!" They're all just glad I'm there even though they know I am confounded that anyone can find fun in watching a bunch of men wear themselves out making a ball go back and forth, back and forth . . . ????


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Based on the large variety of responses, clearly it depends on the host(ess) of the party and the dynamics of the party. Is every one sitting around quietly watching the game? Or are people milling around and chatting? Can you contribute to the party and knit at the same time? 

Our host supplies the venue and a big-screen TV, while the (25-30) guests bring all the food for the buffet and whatever we choose to drink. I don't think that he or any of the guests would care if I brought my knitting, as long as it didn't get in the way. 

I personally would not bring mine because I am not able to knit and socialize at the same time. Many friends whom I may not have seen for a while will be there, so there is a lot of catching up to be done. I usually only watch the commercials and the half-time show. The rest of the time I wander around visiting with my friends who are not glued to the game.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Pffhhh..not rude. Take the knitting, why waste all that time. If the pattern is simple ( I would do a wash cloth) you can talk and yell right along.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Take your knitting...

It's our anniversary and I'm gonna be knitting (& napping) while hubby wstches the game. I will not go to a party...I'm too old for all that noise.


----------



## arch.knitty (May 27, 2014)

Of course it's not rude! Just say your doctor recommends it to keep your blood pressure in check. Our pastor even allows it in church now because his wife is a knitter and he knows it helps her to focus.


----------



## Betsy Mc (Jan 25, 2017)

I would think it would be more rude to sit there wishing for your knitting! I take something everywhere with me: out to eat (slow server=one row done), to friends homes (starts conversations), on road trips (keeps me awake) and to the library (yes, I read and knit so long as it is not a complex pattern)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

If I was hosting the party I wouldn't mind at all. There are tons of Super Bowl parties and lots of people just go to have fun and be with friends, not all of them are into football.. As long as it doesn't interfere with anyone that IS interested in the game I don't see anything wrong with it! But I guess you could ask the host/hostess and see what they think.



Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm surprised at how many people think that it would be rude. When I first saw the question, I thought people would unanimously say yes, take it. Shows you what I know!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Knitting with - definitely. But only a small project like a sock in size. No afghan!


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

Ask the host what she thinks


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I would never invite you again. However I would have you over to knit with me. We are hosting a Superbowl party and lunch prior to the game, we will have invited 13. Sometimes more show up. Everyone knows we have lots of food and a good time is had by all. I love football.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


If you have to ask our opinions, then you know its wrong. You just want affirmation of what you want to do. MHO


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it's rude, too. The actress Joanne Woodward was a guest on the Mike Douglas show years and years ago and she took her needlework and worked on it all the while he was trying to interview her. He was clearly excited to have her on the show, but she used her work to never have to look him in the eye or really engage. It was uncomfortable for him and it was weird to watch. She was either too uninterested in having to appear on his show and take time from whatever she was working on, or too shy to just sit and talk. in either case, it was an effective way to never get invited back. 

A foreign exchange student brought her knitting to class once. I had to ask her to put it away. The other kids were distracted and I felt disrespected. Church would be an inappropriate place for knitting, too, I'd say.

Question: Do the other wives LOVE football? Will they be glued to the set? If not, how about you hosting the party next year and while the guys watch the game, you and the other wives adjourn to another room for needlework and giggles?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


By the same token, one could say that inviting people over only to sit and watch football is rude and disrespectful to the guests. Who socializes at a football game? (I don't consider whooping and hollering to be socializing.) I don't think it's fair to dump it in hub's lap, either. Now I know how to never be invited again, so thank you for that ;~D.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> If you have to ask our opinions, then you know its wrong. You just want affirmation of what you want to do. MHO


Wow. I don't consider consulting with my peers about anything knowing it's wrong. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

arch.knitty said:


> Of course it's not rude! Just say your doctor recommends it to keep your blood pressure in check. Our pastor even allows it in church now because his wife is a knitter and he knows it helps her to focus.


This sounds like a teenager claiming that listening to heavy metal helps him study for tomorrow's geometry test.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm surprised as well that some people would think its rude. I bring my knitting to Book Club and am able to participate in the discussion of whichever book has been read for the month. I get asked questions about what I'm knitting and those that craft always want to know more. Why would it be any different for Super Bowl?! I'm not a huge football fan, but like to socialize with friends and would not think it rude if someone brought their knitting. Now if they were more interested in their cell phone than socializing I would think that is rude.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Take it and just explain to other guests you can't concentrate on the game without your knitting....it's your tradition. I do the same every Sunday during the football and hockey season. The games are not the same without the needles.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


Is it impossible to knit and socialize with friends?? In my opinion staying home would be more disrespectful to the hosts then knitting and being in the company of friends.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I take my knitting to the actual baseball games....as well as to a game at a freinds home...like the Superbowl. No one has ever complained and it makes for conversation with others who are less interested in the game.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I seriously thought about staying home but these are really, really good friends and we do go every year. I do like watching football and hockey but now I am so use to knitting while watching. Plus I bring my homemade pickles and everyone looks forward to that.


If they are really, really, good friends, then they probably know you take your knitting with you almost everywhere. And it wouldn't hurt to ask. I'd take something that takes little concentration, no counting stitches for a complicated pattern. In fact, we're invited to a party too, and the friends who ask us - the wife is a rug hooker, who is as addicted to her craft as I am to mine. So I surely plan to take my knitting. It'll give us gals something to talk about when football gets boring!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Ellemck said:


> Why not call your hostess and ask if it's okay?


 :sm24:


----------



## Susie's (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, take it. Something simple, no lace patterns. You can socialize and knit. They replay so much you don't have to watch every minute. And you can listen to the talking heads. You'll not miss a thing.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> I seriously thought about staying home but these are really, really good friends and we do go every year. I do like watching football and hockey but now I am so use to knitting while watching. Plus I bring my homemade pickles and everyone looks forward to that.


If these are good friends, I'm sure they know most everything about you, including that you love to crochet! I don't think it's rude at all. It doesn't intrude on anyone else in any way, and I'm sure you can still interact with everyone while doing it. Everyone else's focus will be on the game anyway---it's not like you will all be sitting around a formal table or something. GO FOR IT! Enjoy yourself! I'm sure no one will mind.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't think it's rude at all, especially if you don't like football. The only place I think it's not appropriate to take knitting is church, and I even see people do that. Go, enjoy your friends and the food and socializing, don't ask, don't apologize!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Janpeonys said:


> If you take mindless knitting, you can knit and socialize. What's the difference if your hands hold yarn or potato chips?


LOL - maybe the size of your hips!?!


----------



## TonyaKae (Feb 5, 2016)

I suspect others will indulge in their hobbies also (e.g., eating, on cell phones etc). I think knitting is the same. This is what I tell my kids ????


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

jansews said:


> I'm surprised as well that some people would think its rude. I bring my knitting to Book Club and am able to participate in the discussion of whichever book has been read for the month. I get asked questions about what I'm knitting and those that craft always want to know more. Why would it be any different for Super Bowl?! I'm not a huge football fan, but like to socialize with friends and would not think it rude if someone brought their knitting. Now if they were more interested in their cell phone than socializing I would think that is rude.


May people not telling you they don't like it but is the world going to finish if one hour no knitting there are manners if people invite you they want you there not your knitting . If someone brings knitting to my party or just to my house when they come to see me next time I will not invite them.

We got enough time to do our own jobs and hobbies but in own house.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Wow. I don't consider consulting with my peers about anything knowing it's wrong. Where did you get that idea?


It depends on what you are asking. Asking for instructions on a pattern or help with a project that you have, etc., is 'OK'.

Asking the host or hostess if it was okay to bring her knitting, would in my opinion be 'OK'. Not asking the host/hostess if its 'OK' is wrong. Similar to bringing your own food, without asking before hand.

Asking strangers on KPer's is in my opinion not 'OK', because if you have to ask strangers and not the host/hostess/friend, then it is wrong and she knows it. She can't be that good of a friend if she doesn't know what her friend would think.

She is the one at fault, and I feel for her husband.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dv802 said:


> Is it impossible to knit and socialize with friends?? In my opinion staying home would be more disrespectful to the hosts then knitting and being in the company of friends.


To me it's a way of closing yourself off. People will be afraid to try engage with you for fear of interrupting your train of thought. You're also showing that you have more important things to do than socializing with those there, and would really like to be someplace else. To me is just down right rude, inappropriate, and shows great disrespect to your hosts, and others present. If you truly can't go one Sunday without knitting and spend it enjoying not only the company of your husband and friends then remain home, do your knitting, and send regrets, but when you send your regrets be truthful as to why you're not there. Tell the hostess that my knitting time is more important than spending time with friends. We're talking 4-6 hours out of the OP's life. In the grand scheme of things not that long. When this question was originally posted I asked myself what if I knew this was the last time I'd see some of these people-would I want it spent sitting in some corner by myself ignoring those around me, or would I want to make every second count? The choice for me wasn't difficult, it was make every second count.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

jgauker said:


> This sounds like a teenager claiming that listening to heavy metal helps him study for tomorrow's geometry test.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

My Darling Knitting is far more important than the Super Bowl. They know knitting makes you happy. Besides they're your good friends. 
Take your knitting.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> It does not follow logically that knitting precludes socializing with friends. Look at how many knitting groups there are in every size city around this nation where the knitters sit and socialize!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Bring your knitting and play it by ear.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

CHinNWOH said:


> If it were me and it has been, I take it with me and say something to the effect that I like to keep my hands busy but I can talk and watch the game at the same time. If the vibe you get from the group at that point feels negative, you can leave it in the bag. If not feel free to have a go. Make it a simple project so you can interact and be certain to do so.


If you can't sit without knitting how you sleep there are ways this is not the end of the world .

I read once the ladies even took knitting to the funerals .what next please put my knitting needles and stash with me .


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

If they are really good friends, then no doubt would expect you to bring your knitting. I knit while watching TV all the time, and when family or close friends are here. A formal dinner party, no; Super Bowl game, yes!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

NO!!!!


----------



## Laurie_Isabel (Feb 2, 2017)

Are you kidding me they should feel lucky that you are wasting the time on occasional
(Vaguely) intersting Super Bowl. Like half time show only and that is just to see what Gaga wears.... just sayin' it does not have to be a waste of an entire afternoon- enjoy the snacks and knit loud and proud!
And your husband can go roll
his eyes in the sweater/hat/socks he won't be getting for his bday this year!


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Its not a formal affair, its very casual. I would bring it. but make sure its something simple so you can participate in the group.. have fun


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


Where are your manners?? As a Brit I always refer to my elders as Mr. or Mrs. ... I am 63. Living in the US, in the south and other places they add a Yes Sir and a No Mam. These are called having manners. Seems you have non.

You are the type that brings their knitting to funerals.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't watch any tv without knitting in hand. I'm like you, it seems like a waste of time. Bring something unobstrusive, a sock or hat. Why should it bother anyone? They'll be watching the game!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> Where are your manners?? As a Brit I always refer to my elders as Mr. or Mrs. ... I am 63. Living in the US, in the south and other places they add a Yes Sir and a No Mam. These are called having manners. Seems you have non.
> 
> You are the type that brings their knitting to funerals.


I think you need a nap.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If that is all the interest you have in the game, then why go at all. Stay home an knit otherwise go and watch the game and socialize.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This is not a tea party it is a football party. I am sure they would not care what she did as they are not there to watch her.


cindye6556 said:


> It's not only rude, it's disrespectful to the hosts. If your knitting means more than socializing with friends then I suggest you stay home and knit while sending hubs to the party, and let him explain why you're not there. I would bet after that you won't have to worry again about which to choose.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

cah said:


> I think you need a nap.


and you need to mind your own business.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you can go for a hike or play a game why can't you knit and watch the game?


pretzelzy said:


> WOW! To ask other compulsive knitters like myself is not the way to go. Of course most will say 'bring your knitting'.
> Personally, I think it would be rude to bring your knitting. And the advice that you stay home and let your hubby go alone...aren't you a COUPLE? How would HE feel? I say bite the bullet (or the knitting needle) and be a gracious guest.
> How about speaking to the other non-football interested wives and suggest something you could all do together...a game, a hike, etc.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

She did not say she preferred her knitting over her friends. She wants to combine the two. With your attitude I would not want to spend time with you.


scumbugusa said:


> Yes it is very rude. Can't believe you would admit that you prefer your knitting over your friends. With this attitude I would stay home, hubby go on his own and have a good time with his friends and not have your attitude on his mind.
> 
> MHO


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

If I were in my own house, I would knit away. But you are being invited to someone's house. So I think it would be rude, even though you ar going to watch a game. If it's not your thing, don't go.


----------



## Laurie_Isabel (Feb 2, 2017)

No one ever hesitates to talk to me while I am knitting as they know my simple talk and knit technique. If you start talking to me at a tricky point I will start talking out loud to you the knitting stuff going on in my head like "36, 37, 38 39 40 excuse me that was so rude I just had to get through that tricky bit, would you mind asking me that again?" after the first time or two the person knows not to interrupt but wait for that bit to be over LIKE I WOULD DO if you were in the middle of a big touch down or something. anybody has a problem with that they have a serious Me Me Me complex.

Is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with the aggressive auto-correct


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Bring your Knitting! I go to the same Super Bowl party every year, and I always bring a Crochet project with me. I kind-of get into the game when I watch Football, and Crocheting or Knitting helps me handle the stress. If these are people you know, I think they'll understand, besides, you can probably talk and Knit at the same time.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This is one way to get the other women and possibly men to think of something besides "deflate-gate" and things that go crunch on the field. The other gals will love being able to discuss stitches, patterns and the next great projects for themselves, their children or their grandchildren.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I even have a project that I keep in my car, and take with me to my Bible class on Wednesday mornings!


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

I do bring my knitting everywhere. If they are good friends and is is an informal get together then I don't see anything wrong. You can bet people are going to be on their electronic devices during the party - how is that accepted, but knitting, which I can do without looking at it is rude??


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

I am one of _*several*_ who knit at our local pot-luck football game watch parties... and socialize a bit. People seem very glad to see us, and readily understand that people are fans of different teams and different games, to different degrees. :sm11:


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

You should bring it!! You said they are good friends so I am sure they understand


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolutely take your knitting with you...double your pleasure - double your fun!!!!!!


----------



## realtorcvb (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are having to ask, then I'd say you too have doubts. Yes, I think it is rude. If you want to knit, I'd stay home and knit.


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

I would take the knitting. You can always socialize until the games starts and then knit away. It would be rude if your hubby went by his self especially if they are good friends.


----------



## fguice (Jan 19, 2017)

So interesting to see all the responses. I used to watch a lady knit in a conference and was fine with it. Another participant felt it was utterly rude. My two cents....If your host is that good of a friend, she shouldn't mind.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

No, it's not rude. I take my crocheting with me where ever I go. I always take a simple project so I don't have to worry about making mistakes. People come and ask me what I am making. I have even had orders for different items. My friends think I am sick if I don't have my hook in my hand.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Not rude! Take your knitting with you.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

scumbugusa said:


> Where are your manners?? As a Brit I always refer to my elders as Mr. or Mrs. ... I am 63. Living in the US, in the south and other places they add a Yes Sir and a No Mam. These are called having manners. Seems you have non.
> 
> You are the type that brings their knitting to funerals.


I do have manners, including 'If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

You can socialise while you knit if you know the pattern well.My mother took knitting everywhere and I have crocheting in my bag If think I might have to wait at an appointment or at the airport,or bustop.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i take mine!


----------



## harringbone 37 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it's disrespectful


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, some of the responses here are so confrontational. Aunt Sue, I apologize for my fellow knitters that are attacking you. It is just a simple question and there are people that agree and some that do not. No need to be offensive.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Krwabby said:


> LOL - maybe the size of your hips!?!


that is such a good point. if my hands are knitting, then I won't be eating. that will make Hubby happy.

hey, maybe I need to step on the scale, since I have been knitting, I haven't been having any late night snacks... there's something to this.


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Not only is it OK with the hostess,she suggests yarn color to bring. I knit and she gets the dish clothes I do. Everyone's happy


----------



## Grandma Lynch (Jun 12, 2014)

My friends know me and my minor dislike for football and they know me also to travel with my knitting - if they're your friends they should know you like to knit - bring it along


----------



## diane.dee (Jan 28, 2012)

i dont think it is rude at all as long as you can knit and chat at the same time! especially if you are bringing something!


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

I attended a party the Saturday after Thanksgiving, and 3 of us were knitting. The party was to watch an Ohio football game. We didn't know each other. So maybe somebody else will show up with needles.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


I often take knitting with me to "watch" the game...family is used to it. Besides they all get something hand knit at Christmas every year.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

No, not rude at all. As long as the pattern allows you to chat and interact with your friends who cares?


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

I like the idea of asking your hostess -- it could very well be there are other crafters thinking the same thing, and maybe part of the group can be over on one side of the room with their needles and hooks socializing while the other side cheers on the game. (I think people know you can knit and still be part of the conversation and watch TV -- it's really not the same as opening a book in the middle of a party, which absolutely would be rude. Unless the book is the Bartender's Dictionary and it was just opened for reference, I suppose . . .) 

But if your hostess says anything along the lines of "er, well, um . . " take the hint and either send hubby stag or leave the craft at home. 

Hope this helps --
Kate


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I take my knitting wherever I go. I don't always knit, but I do have it "just in case". I certainly don't think I offend anyone if I knit. I think we are close enough friends/family to be hurting anyone's feelings. I join in on conversations. Of course I'm generally just knitting dishcloths or face cloths. Occasionally if I finish one, I just give it someone at the "gathering" and normally have a couple in my knitting bag in case someone would like one. I think it's a "win win situation"!


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Danielito said:


> Wow, some of the responses here are so confrontational. Aunt Sue, I apologize for my fellow knitters that are attacking you. It is just a simple question and there are people that agree and some that do not. No need to be offensive.


Ditto that. You have the grace to ask the question and that shouldn't put a target on your back.

Kate


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Not rude at all. Knitting would not stop you watching the game, if you wanted to, or chatting with friends. Multitask, girl! multitask!!! 
I went to a cricket game with my husband, who is a fan. It bores me no end. I did not bring anything to do, so I just yawned... but all the "fans" were drinking beer... If they can drink beer, surely I could knit. I shall never want to go to another cricket match again, but if I had no choice, I would definitely take something to do to distract me from the boredom of the match. That does not mean that I would be rude. Who would care? No-one as far as I can see.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

when my hubby and I went to NASCAR races in Texas I always brought my knitting along. A 500 lap race is just too boring to sit there and do nothing but watch


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Take it with you, knit on the way and way back, judge how it is when you get their....take your work in with you to show what you are working on, you should be able to judge any reaction by then


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


unfortunately it's on our screens here on Monday the 6th which is a public holiday for NZ screens from 12md to 4pm hate it in any form just as well we have an off button


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

There is nothing mutually exclusive about knitting and socializing. I do both all the time. By all means, take your knitting!


----------



## jloveland (Jan 18, 2017)

take it with you .It may interest someone else and they would want you to teach them.You could end up with a knitting buddy!


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


That would be the only thing that would make it bearable, in my opinion. Hate football, lol. :sm24:


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

charlieandrus said:


> That would be the only thing that would make it bearable, in my opinion. Hate football, lol. :sm24:


Hey, I've had some of my best naps during football games!


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

jgauker said:


> This sounds like a teenager claiming that listening to heavy metal helps him study for tomorrow's geometry test.


It _can_ help you focus, though! 
As to the OP's question, I wouldn't consider it rude unless you were using it as an excuse not to socialise, or if it disrupted other people's enjoyment of the game (kind of unlikely, though). But if you really need to know, it would be better to check with the hostess. I can see why other people would think it rude, but if you're really not into football, knitting could make it more bearable. It's not like you absolutely have to pick knitting or socialising, if you're capable of both.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

If you really feel the need to knit rather than to be with your husband and friends, just stay home. It's not a knitting party, it's a Super Bowl get together.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

If most people were to host a party, they want all their guests to be comfortable, it is a shame you would rather someone stay home


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Not rude. I love football and would be watching the game and knitting at the same time. I do it all the time, at meetings, parties, everywhere. DON 'T ASK. Just go and knit and talk and eat, like it is normal to do..and it is.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

clumberug said:


> Not rude. I love football and would be watching the game and knitting at the same time. I do it all the time, at meetings, parties, everywhere. DON 'T ASK. Just go and knit and talk and eat, like it is normal to do..and it is.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

If Eleanor Roosevelt could knit during the early days of the United Nations, I figure I can knit wherever I jolly well please!


----------



## CoquetteC (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree....


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> It's never rude to take knitting/crocheting anywhere especially a football game. I take my crocheting with me all the time. You can chat and knit at the same time.


Yup! I take my knitting everywhere!! Keep an eye on the commercials...don't want to miss the Clydesdales!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Not at all. If fact Friends (Quakers) often take knitting to business meetings. It is totally possible to knit and listen at the same time. I wouldn't take a project that requires a lot of counting and concentration, but there are zillions of simple patterns that will be perfect for this.

If your hostess does object (and I'll bet she won't), apologize and put it away.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree! I all ready replied that I don't see anything wrong with it and I still don't.... This is not a formal dinner or fancy social event it's a Super Bowl party. I don't see why she can't sit right beside someone that is really into the game and knit away, heck she might get into the game while she knits! When I get home from work Sunday night that is what I will be doing. I'm not into football like my husband and other family/friends. I do enjoy the Super Bowl though and the fun that comes with it! I always knit whenever I get a chance, I don't care where it's at and so far no one cares..

Go Falcons!!!!

Georgia



Shintoga said:


> It _can_ help you focus, though!
> As to the OP's question, I wouldn't consider it rude unless you were using it as an excuse not to socialise, or if it disrupted other people's enjoyment of the game (kind of unlikely, though). But if you really need to know, it would be better to check with the hostess. I can see why other people would think it rude, but if you're really not into football, knitting could make it more bearable. It's not like you absolutely have to pick knitting or socialising, if you're capable of both.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bring your pickles (contribution) and your knitting! 

I am sure you have the ability to chat and knit at the same time.

Go Patriots!


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I take my knitting pretty much everywhere I go.
My friends are used to it.
Susy in Everett


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess it depends. I'm taking my knitting, but it's to my DD's house so she wont mind.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Of course, take your knitting.
People who are creative understand that one can usually talk, enjoy the company, and knit, all at the same time.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

If my experience of sports events on TV is anything to go by (my worst nightmare by the way), there isn't exactly a lot of what I'd call socialising going on. Lots of screaming and shouting but not much chatting. I don't see why you can't take your knitting. If I was holding an event like this (sounds of hysterical laughter) I'd want my guests to be comfortable and happy. I'd never consider it bad manners if someone brought their knitting or sewing. To me it would mean they were perfectly at home in my home.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I always, make that ALWAYS (except church), take knitting with me and it is usually a conversation starter rather than being considered rude. I think most people will be very interested in what you are creating. Plus, you can knit and keep your eye on the game so it's really the best of both worlds.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I truly doubt that anyone, hopefully, would ever think of knitting during a funeral--or cell phone/texting/ use--WE are definitely more refined than that and have the brains, common sense and above all--sensitivity to not do such a thing. However, a stupid football game is a perfect place to do something worthwhile and, at the same time, interact with friends. If they are GOOD friends--they'll be just fine with it. And, guess what....99.9% of us DO have good manners!! Have fun knitting almost "anywhere"!!! You know when it is o.k, and not o.k. Go or it!! As I've said in an earlier post: "it's better to have your knitting with you and not need it, then want to knit, and not have a knitting project with you". You'll know the right thing to do! :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

yarndriver said:


> If Eleanor Roosevelt could knit during the early days of the United Nations, I figure I can knit wherever I jolly well please!


Very good point.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I am going to!!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate football but love the friends that invite us over. None of them mind a bit as soon as they realize that I can visit and knit at the same time. Just take it with, if someone objects, tuck it away again. Or not. I wouldn't as no one tells me what to do, they can suggest and let me make my mind up for myself. Good luck.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

NO! My knitting goes with me almost everywhere. One can certainly multi-task. Some of the best conversations of the week are around the table when my knitting/crochet group meets.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to see Garth Brooks on Saturday, and I'm taking my knitting, too! Do you think Garth will mind?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Take the hosts favorite team colors and knit him a hat!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> and you need to mind your own business.


Excuse me, Ma'am.. it seems it seems you are the one who is rude, ya hear? Bless your heart.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

m_azingrace said:


> Knitting would certainly relieve the monotony. My knitting is Ike a security blanket for me. Rude? It's Super Bowl. Do you really think anyone would notice? They wouldn't notice if your hair was on fire!!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> To me it's a way of closing yourself off. People will be afraid to try engage with you for fear of interrupting your train of thought. You're also showing that you have more important things to do than socializing with those there, and would really like to be someplace else. To me is just down right rude, inappropriate, and shows great disrespect to your hosts, and others present. If you truly can't go one Sunday without knitting and spend it enjoying not only the company of your husband and friends then remain home, do your knitting, and send regrets, but when you send your regrets be truthful as to why you're not there. Tell the hostess that my knitting time is more important than spending time with friends. We're talking 4-6 hours out of the OP's life. In the grand scheme of things not that long. When this question was originally posted I asked myself what if I knew this was the last time I'd see some of these people-would I want it spent sitting in some corner by myself ignoring those around me, or would I want to make every second count? The choice for me wasn't difficult, it was make every second count.


Spot on answer.


----------



## OpheliaJ (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow! What a wide range of answers! If I were hosting the party I wouldn't be offended at all if you brought your knitting. For one thing, if I'm good friends with you, I already know that you and your needles are attached at the fingers! For another, people can knit and interact at the same time. I think the operative words are "good friends." I think the only time it might be rude is if you were working on a new pattern and had to spend a lot of time consulting that instead of being present despite your knitting. I don't know about everyone else here, but most of my projects are "mindless" so I can knit and socialize simultaneously. It also might be rude if you're actually piecing something together! But just knitting? Pah. I don't actually see a problem. (And I DO like football.)
:sm01:


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm taking my knitting with me.
My friends know that I can't watch tv without knitting. They don't mind at all.
I say, take it along.
Ellen


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Take an easy project so you can knit & visit with friends at the same time. I have season tickets to my local college football games & I take knitting to those games & I can watch the game close enough to know what's going on. Don't be intemidated by others, be social & knit.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


Me personally wouldn't take it as one day isn't going to matter that you miss out on you no interrupt knitting day, or either just don't go. Its up to you as to what you decide. If the place where you are going don't mind you taking it to do go right ahead.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh for Pete's sake who can't knit and talk at the same time? My knitting group meets every Friday...we knit and talk. It's not rocket science. Take your knitting....there may be others there knitting too. It doesn't have to be 100% of your focus, but everyone will be watching the game....yelling and screaming....that too could be considered rude.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

My knitting or crocheting travel with me wherever I go. I can hold a conversation and drink beverages while knitting. I can not stand to be bored. I don't feel it is being rude at all. I would bring some mindless knitting.
Moonieboy


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I take knitting or hand work where ever I go. I can't stand going somewhere where you are sitting idle for several hours....


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I love football . . . and I love to knit . . . . and I love a good party and it all works together for me! Absolutely take it.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

How many times does your hubby drop things and do what YOU want during the year? ONE DAY won't kill you.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with taking along some smallish knitting project.I have little case with at Least 3 loaded tatting,shuttles in my purse at all times. When you get there, ask your host/hostess. I always do. What does your hubby think?

Marge


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Take it alone and enjoy your knitting time. The others will be busy screaming and yelling at the game. You won't bother them.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bring your knitting and enjoy the company of your friends...bet you will pay more attention to them than they will to you :sm11:


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Aunt Sue said:


> Hubby and I are invited to a super bowl party on Sunday. Now, Sunday is my, 'no interrupt, knitting day'. as much as I love to visit friends and socialize, I love to knit even more. I suppose it would be rude to bring my knitting bag with me and knit while watching the game. (Hubby is rolling his eyes.) :sm16: I'm going to hate 'wasting' all that time, just sitting there watching t.v....


I bet the ladies will be interested in what you are making.
Make it a simple project. You may inspire other knitters!


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

The one place I don't take my knitting is to the synagogue, on Saturday, or other religious services.
There are several other ladies who bring their knitting or crocheting to the Rabbi's Bible class on Wednesday. He doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> I don't see anything wrong with taking along some smallish knitting project.I have little case with at Least 3 loaded tatting,shuttles in my purse at all times. When you get there, ask your host/hostess. I always do. What does your hubby think?
> 
> Marge


Hubs is probably thinking just for once can't you forget about the knitting and spend some time with me and my friends.
ETA: our friends.


----------



## CoquetteC (Dec 2, 2015)

I wouldn't take knitting to a social event where there are many people. I knit and watch most football games at home with me and hubs. I do think it's rude if invited to watch a game and socialize with others..just my opinion but I think would be a little insulted if someone sat and knit most of the time. GO PATRIOTS..


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

reeennneee said:


> It's not rude. I wouldn't watch the football game anyway


I agree. I usually knit and watch the kids play in the yard. Sometimes I go in for the half time show.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Danielito said:


> Wow, some of the responses here are so confrontational. Aunt Sue, I apologize for my fellow knitters that are attacking you. It is just a simple question and there are people that agree and some that do not. No need to be offensive.


Thank you. I thought this would be a 'fun' topic.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Mwende said:


> Ditto that. You have the grace to ask the question and that shouldn't put a target on your back.
> 
> Kate


Thank you Kate. I was just looking for some fun answers. There were several KP'ers, extended party invites and knitting invites. That's nice.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

jloveland said:


> take it with you .It may interest someone else and they would want you to teach them.You could end up with a knitting buddy!


that would be great. I could use a knitting buddy.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Mwende said:


> Hey, I've had some of my best naps during football games!


 :sm09:


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

No, and I don't believe it is disrespectful. I'm sure it would depend on the project, (and I keep WIPs around that are mindless, specifically for this reason), but I don't think that socializing is counter-indicated to knitting (or crocheting)! Our friends know how much I love it, and that it is a hobby AND a part-time income, so I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Funny that question came up tonight at my knitting group. Everyone agreed if you can socialize and knit it wasn't rude to knit at a Super bowl party. Only if you are concentrating so hard on a pattern that your not able to be apart of the gathering then it would be a problem.  I save what I call no-brainers for public knitting and keep the ones at home that need more attention. So I say take it and enjoy.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Damiano said:


> How many times does your hubby drop things and do what YOU want during the year? ONE DAY won't kill you.


This is a very negative way to put it, is it not? Did you ever hear the one about catching more flies with honey than with vinegar? I think it applies here.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

nannie343 said:


> I take knitting or hand work where ever I go. I can't stand going somewhere where you are sitting idle for several hours....


yup, that's my problem. I can't just sit idle. my BFF and her husband, told me I needed to get a hobby... well, now I got one...


----------



## Crespie (Feb 13, 2015)

No ,it is not rude, people answer their mobile phones, read and answer texts....at least you can talk and look at the game while you knit. Have fun


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

books said:


> Heck, no! I can't stand football so I would need my knitting or die of boredom. Bring an easy project so you can still talk and interact with people.


 :sm24:


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes there has been a few with a neck brace on hasn't,t there?


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks to me like most of us agree that there is nothing wrong with bringing our knitting to the Super Bowl party, especially if you don't "do" football. If these people are your friends, they expect you to have knitting with you. If they are new acquaintances, I would bring it and then get the feel of the room.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

If these people are truly your friends they know you love to knit. It shouldn't bother them if you take your knitting. Make the hostess a gift. Then she shouldn't mind at all.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

This is the 14th annual bowl party at my friend's house. Lots of people come. I bring my knitting every year. People are focused on the game and cheering and chatting and wandering into the kitchen to get more food and catching up with those we haven't seen since the last party and nobody gives a hoot who's doing what. I manage to do some of all of that and a bit of knitting, too. I might not take knitting to a formal event but a football game......?


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Bring your knitting. If you have been I invited they know you well enough to accept your ability to knit and visit at the same time.


----------



## Msgreta (Feb 21, 2016)

A lot of planning n work go into a superbowl party. Do I detect an uninterest in watching the annual event? If U choose 2 attend the party, can knit while following the game of the year and B sociable, I see nothing rude about being there. However, if U don't understand the game, don't be disruptive 2 the others by asking a lot of questions about technical terms or official calls. I've found out the hard way that people really hate that! If interested, I can share my learning experience ( s) - just drop me a private note. Have fun n good luck with your knitting!


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

I wondered about taking it to church. I see nothing wrong with taking it to a party. Just like 'killing 2 birds with one stone!'


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

If they are your friends they know you knit and won't mind a bit, unless you go into another room or sit away from everybody to knit!


----------



## dzjan (Jan 29, 2017)

How about this. Watch the first half with full gusto. At halftime show the other wives what you been working on and when it starts back up again, ask, do you mind if I continue knitting? If you see eye rolling, then put it away. If not, you got at least half a game time of knitting in. 
Too many judgemental folks, do what you feel good about.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Ok. I read 2 pages out of the 25 here, so you may never get to this post. Take your knitting! The men, and maybe some of the women will be so engrossed in the game they won't care if you're knitting or not. We've hosted many a super bowl party in years past. I actually kind of like football, but not enough that I can stare at the TV for 3 hours. Usually our gatherings would start out with everyone watching a bit of the game, then segue into the guys watching and the women all having our own little "hen party" just out of ear-shot of the game. I could have cared less if anyone brought knitting or basket weaving to pass the time! I can't imagine that a hostess would think it rude to do so, and I don't think I would like someone very much who did think it rude. After all, you CAN knit and watch TV or talk at the same time. It's not like you would be removing yourself from the group. You might suggest to the hostess to pass the word around among the other guests to bring their own crafts to work on during the game. I think that would make for a smashing good time!!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

dzjan said:


> How about this. Watch the first half with full gusto. At halftime show the other wives what you been working on and when it starts back up again, ask, do you mind if I continue knitting? If you see eye rolling, then put it away. If not, you got at least half a game time of knitting in.
> Too many judgemental folks, do what you feel good about.


Nice compromise / suggestion.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Believe it or not, I have read every post. Probably wasn't the smartest decision I made today.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm one of those who would take the WIP to church, appointments,and wedding receptions so you can believe I would be taking it to a football party. Very possibly you won't be alone with your crafting.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh geez! I wish I hadn't read back a couple of pages. Look, it's a football gathering, if it's like ours, there will be beer, finger food, lots of noise, and cleaning up afterward. It's a very casual event, NOT a formal social affair (in which case it would be rude!). These are your friends who I assume know that you knit. I wouldn't hesitate to take my crochet. As fas as asking if it's ok to bring it, my motto is that it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission!!! :sm06: and it's not like you're playing games on your phone or reading a book!


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree. Everyone should do what they feel comfortable with and what they feel is the "right thing" to do.
Most importantly, try not to be too judgmental, and have a good time on Sunday!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If I were attending a Super Bowl party with family and close friends I would have my knitting out in a heart beat. They know I don't go anywhere without it. If I were foolish enough to find myself at a Super Bowl party where EVERY ONE's attention is glued to the screen, out it would come as I have zero interest in professional sports and find them absurd. If people are walking about mingling, it would stay in my bag as I also mingled. But if it is the type of Super Bowl party where those with less interest in the game move to a quieter part of the house to sit and visit. I would sit and visit, then quietly pull out my knitting as I continued to visit, thus demonstrating I can socialize and knit at the same time.

If that is rude so be it. When the main focus of a "party" is to have a large portion of your guests imbibe alcohol while staring at a tv screen while the other guests basically fend for themselves, I consider my knitting WHILE socializing at worst, a minor faux pas.


----------



## vivieg (Nov 3, 2016)

I also watch TV and knit. I can also read a book at the same time. So I see no problem with socializing and knitting at the same time especially something like Super Bowl.????????????


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

If I had a friend over for a cup of tea and chat I would not mind but for a party yes I would find it rude and there would be no more invitations and I also love knitting.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I would take my knitting. I don't like football and hate wasting time being bored. If the hosts don't want you to knit then either go outside and do it any way or go home again.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

In what possible way could your knitting distract others from the game, clicking too loud? Use wooden needles. If chatting and munching is encouraged you can watch and knit and chat just as easily as you cam watch and eat and drink. If you have friends who would make an issue of your knitting during the game, you need better friends, grown-up ones.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your say that these are very good friends. If that is so don't they know that you knit while watching the telly? If they don't know this about you then yes it would be rude to bring it but as I see it the best thing like others have said is to simply call and have an honest kind conversation about it. Let them know that you will abide by whatever decision they make and go from there. No pressure in their decision is crucial


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

brendakbb said:


> I'm going to see Garth Brooks on Saturday, and I'm taking my knitting, too! Do you think Garth will mind?


Oh, Goodness....Garth! I don't know how you could sit still long enough to knit--so exciting. When I was a teen (long time ago), I had the privilege of attending a live Elvis Presley concert--my teenage idol and I STILL love his music. We were yelling, and screaming, and hardly stayed in our seats! Wonderful experience! If you are able to knit during Garth's performance--go for it!! I know that I could not--I'm afraid I would stab myself or the person in the next seat. Just enjoy--I envy you!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Nana of 6 said:


> I'm one of those who would take the WIP to church, appointments,and wedding receptions so you can believe I would be taking it to a football party. Very possibly you won't be alone with your crafting.


Appts. are o.k., but I do believe it is distracting during church and wedding receptions. My belief is that in those two events--one's attention should be on the reason you are there--and, to me, more important to pay attention the the services. Each to their own, of course. In my opinion, there is a time and place for everything--but, not necessarily always.


----------



## wendymboone (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't think it is rude at all! Shoot, my boss and I both knit during some of our meetings! Take it - some of the folks may actually enjoy watching. Great conversation piece! I can knit and watch the ballgame - which is exactly what I will probably do!! Happy knitting!


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

He got great reviews for last night!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Nanamel14 said:


> Take it with you, knit on the way and way back, judge how it is when you get their....take your work in with you to show what you are working on, you should be able to judge any reaction by then


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Unless this is a formal party with long gowns, tuxedos and a five course meal, bring it. Otherwise the New England and Atlanta fans aren't going to notice what you're doing until after Atlanta loses <G>.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> Unless this is a formal party with long gowns, tuxedos and a five course meal, bring it. Otherwise the New England and Atlanta fans aren't going to notice what you're doing until after Atlanta loses <G>.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have taken knitting with me to watch ball games of different sorts and no one ever seemed to care what I was doing as they were watching the game. I do put it down when food is served or there is a break, but my friends are so busy watching the game they don't sit around visiting. My daughter brought her needlework to my house and I didn't think anything of it. 

If it were people I didn't know well, I might think twice, but I don't think it's rude or disrespectful. Since people disagree, I would ask first.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> Appts. are o.k., but I do believe it is distracting during church and wedding receptions. My belief is that in those two events--one's attention should be on the reason you are there--and, to me, more important to pay attention the the services. Each to their own, of course. In my opinion, there is a time and place for everything--but, not necessarily always.


One of the lesser reasons I no longer attend church; if I can't keep my hands busy with something (I don't do cellphones), I can't concentrate on sermons. It would be so wonderful if churchgoing folk would learn to accept all instead of only those exactly like them (another reason I no longer attend church).


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

My argument is you don,t have to go to church every sabbath it is how you live your life everyday that is important as showing tolerance and kindness and And setting your own boundaries.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Bring something easy, so you are able to have a conversation and watch the game. I don't think that's rude.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Since the intent of the party is to watch the game and socializing is secondary, I see no rudeness in bringing your knitting.


----------



## BarbNeb (Feb 1, 2017)

I think that is the best answer yet. Ask the hostess and be prepared to put the knitting down and help the hostess when needed.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> Unless this is a formal party with long gowns, tuxedos and a five course meal, bring it. Otherwise the New England and Atlanta fans aren't going to notice what you're doing until after Atlanta loses <G>.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Go Pats!


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

mousepotato said:


> Unless this is a formal party with long gowns, tuxedos and a five course meal, bring it. <G>.


Wish I'd heard from you before I took my scrapbooking project to the Embassy gala . . . live and learn.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mwende said:


> Wish I'd heard from you before I took my scrapbooking project to the Embassy gala . . . live and learn.


I've gone to formal weddings with my knitting. The closer I get to Boston, the faster I knit.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

You wrote they were good friends? Then they know you knit? I would bring it , if you start to get bored ask the hostess if she minds.
The men won't care , heck your eyebrows could be on fire when footbal is on no one would notice


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

deemail said:


> church is different, for me. I would feel that this hour needed my undivided attention, but I will not make those judgements for others. As for a meeting? what kind? where? most meetings I have been to, I have knitted all the way thru, unless it was at work.


I worked in accounting for a large corporation and took my knitting to our quarterly meetings. If I didn't take it the department manager asked where it was! ! It became expected of me! I always paid attention and took notes if I felt something was noteworthy.

Different cultures, different tolerances I guess.

Nancy


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> One of the lesser reasons I no longer attend church; if I can't keep my hands busy with something (I don't do cellphones), I can't concentrate on sermons. It would be so wonderful if churchgoing folk would learn to accept all instead of only those exactly like them (another reason I no longer attend church).


It is so difficult to find a church, especially in a rural area. And, being in a small city, I haven't felt comfortable in trying to find one--as most residents grew up in this area, and I'm sure I would feel like an outsider. I understand your situation! Take care!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

luvrcats said:


> It is so difficult to find a church, especially in a rural area. And, being in a small city, I haven't felt comfortable in trying to find one--as most residents grew up in this area, and I'm sure I would feel like an outsider. I understand your situation! Take care!


Sorry to hear that, if going to church is meaningful to you. I think Jesus would be an "outsider" in many Christian churches today. I don't attend myself but the only way you'll know if they're welcoming is to go and see.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Several like maybe 15 or 20 years ago I brought my knitting to a Super Bowl party and proceeded to knit while visiting and watching here and there. One of the guests commented, humph - I would have brought my knitting but I thought it would be rude. I did not jump up and stab her with a needle, tempting as the thought was, I just said, well, not too many years ago, women went to all kinds of events and brought their handwork along and no one thought it was rude - as I continued to knit.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I bring my knitting absolutely everywhere 
I would DEFINITELY bring my knitting & knit away


----------



## Frayedknot2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I think the only place I would not bring my knitting/crochet is to church. But, contact your hosts and ask. I'd keep it in the car just in case...


----------



## Sabidurina (Feb 3, 2017)

It is not the least bit rude to knit while paying attention to something else. If you are able to interact and socialize, who cares what you are doing with your hands? Is it rude for other people to use their hands to bring food and drink to their mouths? Or to doodle? If you will be so involved in your knitting that you are not able to talk or make eye contact with people, then, yes, it would be as rude as reading a book. 

I was once chastised by an instructor in a class for knitting (silently) during a lecture. When I pointed out that I was using my hands in much the same way others in the class were doodling in their notebooks, except that my eyes were on him, he apologized and told me to carry on.

Live and let live.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Just interact with the friends.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

If Madame La Farge (?) Knitted at watching the guillotine ,super bowl knitting is fine.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Take your knitting.


----------



## CoquetteC (Dec 2, 2015)

I thought the question was "did we think it would be ok to bring knitting to a Super Bowl party." I thought opinions were requested. I guess my opinion was not what people wanted...,but please don't bash me because I have a different opinion than you...it was really only the way I feel..and still is..I feel it is rude but that's ok if I you don't agree with me.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

CoquetteC said:


> I thought the question was "did we think it would be ok to bring knitting to a Super Bowl party." I thought opinions were requested. I guess my opinion was not what people wanted...,but please don't bash me because I have a different opinion than you...it was really only the way I feel..and still is..I feel it is rude but that's ok if I you don't agree with me.


First...you are pretty new here so welcome from New Jersey. Second....you are right. The question asked was is it rude to bring your knitting to a super bowl party. No right or wrong answer, just an opinion and mine was same as yours and that's how I feel. I think we were way outnumbered but please don't take offense. I am sure the original poster is taking her knitting and that is her choice. We just answered her question. It's all good.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> First...you are pretty new here so welcome from New Jersey. Second....you are right. The question asked was is it rude to bring your knitting to a super bowl party. No right or wrong answer, just an opinion and mine was same as yours and that's how I feel. I think we were way outnumbered but please don't take offense. I am sure the original poster is taking her knitting and that is her choice. We just answered her question. It's all good.


No I have the same opinion and have been rather vocal about it. You're correct, it's just my opinion, but I wouldn't dream of taking my knitting to a party unless it was a knitting party.


----------



## vivieg (Nov 3, 2016)

No knitting during Garth Brooks. Woweeee!!!!!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

luvrcats said:


> Oh, Goodness....Garth! I don't know how you could sit still long enough to knit--so exciting. When I was a teen (long time ago), I had the privilege of attending a live Elvis Presley concert--my teenage idol and I STILL love his music. We were yelling, and screaming, and hardly stayed in our seats! Wonderful experience! If you are able to knit during Garth's performance--go for it!! I know that I could not--I'm afraid I would stab myself or the person in the next seat. Just enjoy--I envy you!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Mine was Prince in 1997. I couldn't have knitted anything at that concert.
Garth was just starting to get recognized! (In low places).????


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

IMO if you feel a need to ask, then you know the answer. Yes it would be rude.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Do bring you knitting. Especially if it is not a huge (afghan) project can't see how it can be insulting. It is not like having earphones on or just sitting with your cellphone and Facebook, etc. I would. But, understand that it will be dark outside and you may not have light. I would not think it is appropriate to ask for a light to be put on if the hosts generally watch their tv in the darkish.



Aunt Sue said:


> I seriously thought about staying home but these are really, really good friends and we do go every year. I do like watching football and hockey but now I am so use to knitting while watching. Plus I bring my homemade pickles and everyone looks forward to that.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do hope the OP returns, and lets us know what she decided to do.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunday is my knitting day also. Just hubby and I watching the Super Bowl, and for sure I'll be knitting. I think it's okay to take your knitting. It won't disturb anyone.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Oh for Pete's sake who can't knit and talk at the same time? My knitting group meets every Friday...we knit and talk. It's not rocket science. Take your knitting....there may be others there knitting too. It doesn't have to be 100% of your focus, but everyone will be watching the game....yelling and screaming....that too could be considered rude.


Me...I can't talk and knit at the same time. I watch my stitches at all times to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can talk & knit at the same time but I have a hard time knitting without watching my stitches.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I can listen and knit, but I can't talk and knit. I also need to watch my stitches.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

As I discovered 39 years ago after teaching, many people bring "busy work" to meetings etc to keep focused. We had many children that we gave fidget toys to so they could sit and concentrate and yes converse. I have found that when I use to attend training's that it also worked for me too. Now the fidget toys are popular everywhere. Knitting was my toy. Sometimes people do things for a reason and sometimes it's for dual reasons and what we also use to term "survivor skills". I still knit in the car if hubs and I are on a long trip in heavy traffic it works for me. I went to a 4 day training at a convention center and by day 3 many woman had gravitated to our huge 12 seat table with their knitting. When we go to our superbowl party if conversation is lively we will all join in. When football starts some of us grab our favorite craft. Depends on your group.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Beautiful response!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

No, I think it's a good way to get some things done and enjoy others' company. I brought my knitting to a restaurant today because I meet with a few "politicos" and they talk only politics, which I used to glaze over after awhile, and now I can get some things done.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Absolutely not! I'm not a football fan, and knitting or crochet allows me to interact with guests who aren't glued to the screen while still giving me something to do that I enjoy.


----------



## Vanak (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't think it's rude. These people are your frieeeends. They're not looking for some reason to rip you apart.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I say bring it. If you decide not to take it out of your bag, no one will be the wiser, or offended by it. If you decide it's "okay" with everyone if you do knit, you'll get some knitting done.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

quatrefoilknits said:


> I am one of _*several*_ who knit at our local pot-luck football game watch parties... and socialize a bit. People seem very glad to see us, and readily understand that people are fans of different teams and different games, to different degrees. :sm11:


 Did anyone else notice... 
during the Superbowl LI pre-game coverage: 
*announcers Jimmy Johnson and Terry Bradshaw were shown knitting*, 
waiting for activities to begin!
:sm11:


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, true or not, yeeeaaaaah. Laugh kids, gotta smile


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Knitting even as we speak -- I've already had several requests for Falcon Red hats and scarf's.....


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear Aunt Sue,

Thank you for the update... 
glad to hear that it was _*not*_ considered rude to bring your knitting to your friends' house, to knit while socializing and watching the game! :sm11:


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

nonak said:


> Knitting even as we speak -- I've already had several requests for Falcon Red hats and scarf's.....


oh boy...are you still making them? it was a surprise, that's for sure.


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

I wonder what she decided to do. At the last big Ohio State game party that I attended, I took a huge tote of hats and crocheted items that I had made and not sold or given away. I let all the kids at the party, and there were plenty of them, pick and choose what they wanted for themselves and little siblings that couldn't attend. I still had half a toteful of hats for my son in law to carry to the car, but it was much lighter, and it brought some joy for the kids at the 'dull' party!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Gramakate said:


> I wonder what she decided to do. At the last big Ohio State game party that I attended, I took a huge tote of hats and crocheted items that I had made and not sold or given away. I let all the kids at the party, and there were plenty of them, pick and choose what they wanted for themselves and little siblings that couldn't attend. I still had half a toteful of hats for my son in law to carry to the car, but it was much lighter, and it brought some joy for the kids at the 'dull' party!


I posted a follow up,under main -

Did I take my knitting to the Super Bowl Party? - Follow up. Please read until the end.


----------



## Peapop (Mar 30, 2013)

I totally agree that if your friends know that you knit/crochet a lot, that you come as a package deal . I used to crochet ALOT also and folks who invited us to parties, to come visit, etc automatically KNEW that we came as a package deal. I totally agree, take something easy, or something that you already know the count on and can do it almost without counting. That way you can crochet and talk at the same time. THEN you ARENT considered rude. Your hands are flying at the same time as your mouth is. Wonder which one is flying faster. LOL. Happy Crocheting/Knitting, Y'all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I posted a follow up,under main -
> 
> Did I take my knitting to the Super Bowl Party? - Follow up. Please read until the end.


Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448787-1.html


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448787-1.html


thank you. I did not know you could do that.


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

I,m all for bring the knitting put it in your pocketbook and if the hostess takes hers out than reach for yours. It's not like your bringing nips with you. LOL!


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Did anyone else notice...
> during the Superbowl LI pre-game coverage:
> *announcers Jimmy Johnson and Terry Bradshaw were shown knitting*,
> waiting for activities to begin!
> :sm11:


Here it is... "Pregame Relaxation: It's Not Surprising - GEICO", uploaded to youtube by GEICO Insurance.
I think it is a clever commercial and a great "shout out" to the venerable pastime of knitting! :sm11:
(They are not _*really*_ knitting, just pretending to... while setting the stage for a pun on "hook and ladder".)


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Rude, rude, rude. It tells your hostess and friends that your knitting is more important than they are. Why consider going to a party that will bore you?


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Ragdoll said:


> Rude, rude, rude. It tells your hostess and friends that your knitting is more important than they are. Why consider going to a party that will bore you?


party didn't bore me. I like to watch football. I could knit and watch at the same time and be part of the activities. it was all good. a couple people didn't even know I was knitting.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

I have done a personal survey of most of my friends and neighbors whether they think this would be rude. The only one who felt it was rude was my sister. I always have my "project" with me. People worry that I must be sick if I don't have one with me. Use your conscious on your decision. Would you be offended? Probably not. In fact, you would probably be sitting with them enjoying the knitting more than the game. PS I don't think I would take a complicated project which required a lot of counting.


----------

